# Pet Crates?!



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Ok, well i think im going to get Milo a pet crate...
but there so pricey! Ive looked on ebay, and other websites...and have only come across one which i can afford. Its 24" and £19.99 with free delivery.

Do you think thats an ok size? (dont forget my Milo is the smallest of 6 and will be small)


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (May 28, 2005)

Depends on how long your going to keep him in there, if its only to sleep in or for a short period of time it sounds fine. But if its a few hours maybe a slightly bigger one would be better. Neeko's crate is about 3ft long and 2.5ft wide and that fits his bed, bowls and litter tray in but he never really goes in it I only had it for him when he was a pup.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

i dont many sandra
i bought romeo the protable home thats in argos. Its the small size but massive for him still and i think will defenatly fit him for life lol he loves it
the small ones costs 29.99 from argoes- has little roll up windows ect... and it folds up to be carried or carried open. :wave:
he hardly ever uses it though but it is a place for him to go in when he wants some time by himself... :wave:


----------



## *Nicole* (Aug 9, 2005)

I bought a large one at a flea market and he has never even used it and he has refused to go in it, lol.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I used crates in the early days but i bought a new real baby travel cot/playpen which i found better, more room and you can pick them up pretty cheap on ebay.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Ive looked everywhere on ebay for a crate/playpen within my price range, and cant find anything


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

had a look on ebay......

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TRAVEL-COT-PL...ryZ53674QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


put might slip through this......

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Baby-Dan-Play...7723573827QQcategoryZ2988QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Baby-Den-Play...7723732483QQcategoryZ2988QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Baby-Dan-Play...7723769028QQcategoryZ2988QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BABY-DAN-BABY...7723679432QQcategoryZ2988QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

:?


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks for those Stef....but there too pricey for me at the moment.

I need to get virtually everything for Milo, so paying that kind of money just for a crate/playpen isnt really an option.

Plus the postal and packaging prices makes the price really out of my league :shock:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Why dont you advertise on freecycle in your area, you get things for free and then can put up your unwanted stuff for other people, you just have to pick it up locally or pay a few pounds for petrol to help out the person who is delivering it to you.-


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

and the item will be brand new????


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

No i shouldnt think so but you can get things in good condition even if they are second hand!!!!!!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

no offence, but i would be alot better if Milo got brand new stuff


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

it will be a little hard to get brand new crate for cheap :? :wave:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I know....but it must be brand new


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Why?


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

because i would feel better about it, and plus i just want everything new for my first chihuahua pup


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

well if you want new then you have to pay the prices these things dont come cheap thats the probs with getting a new pup you have to also plan out all the other bits you need and if you want it all brand new its not gonna come that cheap


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

ok, well i know your right  i was just hoping for one alittle cheaper then some of the prices ive seen

Thanks everyone xxx


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Honestly you can get some great things used but i do understand, new pup etc but new comes at a price.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

sullysmum said:


> Honestly you can get some great things used but i do understand, new pup etc.


Yeah...i want to spoil him rotten and give him everything!

Its just...the Crate is going to be the most expensive thing i get, and was hoping that i could get it cheaper

Thank you xxx


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Maybe you should have saved up money before you bought a puppy, then. Used stuff isn't bad if you can't afford new stuff.

How are you going to afford your new puppy's vet bills if you can't afford a crate?


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

jessiegrl22 said:


> Maybe you should have saved up money before you bought a puppy, then. Used stuff isn't bad if you can't afford new stuff.
> 
> How are you going to afford your new puppy's vet bills if you can't afford a crate?


I have to agree with that, I'm sure you'll love this pup a whole lot, no doubt about it...

But, unexpected vet bills do come up! Earlier this year we had to pay almost the same price we had paid for Ruby again to get a luxating patella fixed. If you can't afford a crate I really hope something like that doesnt come up for you...


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I bought Lina a little Pet Taxi for the first few months we had her and then we bought her a regular wire cage from PetsMart. If he's real small it's best to keep him in a small crate to give him a little coziness. At least that's what I think. Boss wouldn't sleep in it though, he likes Linas crate though lol.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I can afford his pet bills etc...

Its just, those crates can range upto anything like £100, but i just wanted to see if i could get one at a cheap price.

If you read all the thread, you would see that i have said throughout it that i wanted a cheaper one if possible....not because i cant/wont pay alot of money for it...but because i would rather spend less, like everyone else would


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

Ok, well I just got the impression you couldnt afford it after Stef has posted links to all those great bargain ones between $5-25 and you said they were too pricey for you...

Glad to know thats not the case and you can go ahead and get one then


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Well obviously...i would rather pay less then a lot of money...because say i get a crate for £30, and see an identical one somewhere else for £20...that £10 could have gone on something else for my Milo...thats all.

:thumbleft:


----------



## *Monster's Mum* (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Sandra,

I bought Minnie a crate off ebay and i think it was about £20, hang on...i'v just had a look at my ebay account. It was 22.94 inc p+p and was 'buy it now' I think if you keep looking on ebay you will find a cheaper one. It is certainly cheaper than getting it from the pet shop!

Hope you find something! :wave:


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

i have found these on ebay they are good prices
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/36-DOG-CAGE-CRATE_W0QQitemZ7722659968QQcategoryZ20745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone 

Well im going to get one from ebay...brand new (has 47 available lol) and its £18.25 for the crate, and its 30"

So thank you xxx


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

One little thing to note re wire crates is to make sure the bars are not to wide apart ( some crates have close together bars ( the one's I use have but they are expensive ) ) 
I only say this because a friend of mine had his puppy get his head caught in between the bars of a crate ( I've never heard of this happening to anyone else just my friend so I may just be being a little paranoid , I often am with my boys )


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Omg thats got me scared now   

This is a picture of the crate im getting...whats this like?


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Sandra1961 said:


> Omg thats got me scared now
> 
> This is a picture of the crate im getting...whats this like?


I'm sorry I NEVER meant to worry you  does it say what make it is ? 
looks like a 'pet brands ' too me ?


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Well the guy whos selling them has loads and loads....(for example, he has 47 of the 30" available) so he is a proper seller.

Plus, his feedback score is 99.8% 

This is the page its on at Ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7722659889&ssPageName=ADME:B:WN:UK:18


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

A few years ago when i had crates, Fynn got her claw caught in the cage shutting bit, she was screaming it was early morning and very lucky we were still at home.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

sullysmum said:


> A few years ago when i had crates, Fynn got her claw caught in the cage shutting bit, she was screaming it was early morning and very lucky we were still at home.


Everyones trying to scare me now.....


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

sorry if we are scaring you I PROMISE none of us want to do that  

( yeah the crates are very popular , I sell lots to , but can't say I've ever sold one for a chihuahua but that does not mean i'm saying DON'T buy it  please don't think i'm trying to tell you what to do ... i'd never do that )


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

awww thats ok Sarah, thanks 

So? you think there not good for chis?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

everyone is just trying to help sandra anyway how is your lil baby you had a update yet?


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Sandra1961 said:


> awww thats ok Sarah, thanks
> 
> So? you think there not good for chis?


I would personally not use that type for my dogs , but like I said 
that's just my opinion !


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

aww sorry did that last post where i said 'so you think crates arent good for chis' i didnt mean it all rude and everything...i was just wondering  

Thanks Vicki....yeah, i got an update on Milo this morning!!!!!

*Hes doing great, and is really outgoing. He seems to be following one of his brothers around who is currently trying to walk, and Milo is trying to copy him! But because hes so small, he tumbles over when he tries to take a step! So it will be a week or 2 until he can fully walk/run around*

I cant wait to see him soon, he will have changed so much i bet :lol:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

fizzy&kirby's mum said:


> Sandra1961 said:
> 
> 
> > awww thats ok Sarah, thanks
> ...


Ok thanks for the advice...so what do you think i should do?


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Sandra1961 said:


> aww sorry did that last post where i said 'so you think crates arent good for chis' i didnt mean it all rude and everything...i was just wondering



Sandra , I didn't think you were being rude , hope I didn't sound rude either !! sorry if I did ... 

I have used crates for both of my boys and think there a great & safe idea


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

ok, well you said that you personally wouldnt get the one i showed you, whys that? because of the look of it, the size, the bars??

Because i was going to get it, but now i feel i should not, and keep looking


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Sandra1961 said:


> ok, well you said that you personally wouldnt get the one i showed you, whys that? because of the look of it, the size, the bars??
> 
> Because i was going to get it, but now i feel i should not, and keep looking


Hi again :wave: ,I personally would not use one like that because of the gaps in the bars ( But like I said I may be the only person who thinks this ??? ) I use crates by a company called ' shaws ' ( picture below ) but they are expensive or I would use a soft crate . 

Sorry to have caused you stress :roll: 

sara :wave:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

awww no problem, no need to apoligise. It was all the horror stories lol including the claws trapped and the head stuck that just scared me  

Your right, the ones your Fiz and Kirbz have are alot more sensible and safer....ill just keep looking 

Thanks Sarah, your a star xxx


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

No problem  good luck with the search :wave:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

What about this one?


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

The gaps do look closer together  do you know the make ? is it a Hagen or maybe a savic ?


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I dont know :? 

I found it here:

http://www.fun4petsuk.com/zinc-cage-p-104.html?osCsid=195e3ec97c4bed7f21af44a3fbe0eb61


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Maybe you could send them an email asking how big are the gaps ? 
it's hard to tell without seeing the crate in real life .... :wave:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I decided to buy this one:










Ive just bought it online, and it should be here within a week or 2! xxx


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

cool  Isn't it great to buy stuff for your new little man , you are gonna so love him & he will be one lucky 'mummys boy'


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Yeah i feel so great that im 'preparing' for his arrival 

Its nice to feel organised and get ready for him, i just hope he'll like it 
I know he will cry at first, and that will be so heartbreaking for me to hear... :love9:


----------

